# Mrg 1/10



## madriverjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Gonna bump it up on chute all day. If anyones interested give me a shout, I'll be there around 8:30. Maybe a little woods.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 8, 2010)

A few of us will be touring through vt in early feb.  hopefully  you'll be there the weekend of the 12-13th.  I think the crew i'm going with for the week is bailing on friday night.  I'm going back to mrg if its good.


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll make it happen if your gonna be up there.


----------

